# X - Ray  Rooms



## north star (Feb 17, 2011)

** * * **

Does anyone on here have any experience with construction

of X-Ray Rooms?

I have an existing,  small medical clinic and they are wanting to

install an X-Ray machine in to one of their rooms.....Two doors

in to the room, ...room is approx. 12-15 ft.  x  12-15 ft.

A contractor has asked me about installing lead in the walls /

doors, etc....What about using 2 layers of 5/8" gyp. board.

Thanks!



** * * **


----------



## mark handler (Feb 17, 2011)

Depends on rads, how powerfull is the xray machine.

What is the wall construction?

Get the Manuf instal instructions.


----------



## north star (Feb 17, 2011)

*& & & &*

I do not currently have any info on the type & size of

planned equipment....The contractor is telling me that

the current wall construction is wood framed studs

with " XXX "  layers of  "  XXX " thickness gyp. board.

I asked the contractor to obtain some more info

from the medical office liaison,  on the equipment.

Not much to go on I know...

*& & & &*


----------



## mark handler (Feb 17, 2011)

No shielding systems should be undertaken without consulting a qualified radiation consultant or certified radiation physicist.


----------



## cda (Feb 17, 2011)

It maybe a state or federal requirement

Have seen it before and yes it seems to depend on the machine used

http://www.alchemycastings.com/lead-products/sheet.htm

http://rpop.iaea.org/RPOP/RPoP/Content/Documents/TrainingRadiology/Lectures/RPDIR-L12_Shielding_WEB.ppt


----------



## DAYWALKER (Feb 18, 2011)

Had one go in recently......sheets of drywall with lead on the back. Every drywall screw was covered with a round piece of lead made for that purpose. And the door......made special with a lead insert. Then they figured out they needed more lead so as not to zap someone walking down a corridor adjacent to the x-ray room. As far as i know....

No innocent bystander has started glowing.


----------



## Yankee (Feb 18, 2011)

I had a new construction that included stainless steel rebar in the slab under where the xray room was.

They need to supply the MII's and all that other stuff.

sorry north star, I don't know if you are a RDP working for the client or not . . . assuming not, they need to get one.


----------



## steveray (Feb 18, 2011)

I have done one, but not from the code or planning side....kinda like daywalker said, lead drywall, 800# lead doors, etc...not a fun day hanging....don't know exactly where the requirements come from....but they shouldn't be that hard to find....Public health maybe?   Good luck!


----------



## north star (Feb 18, 2011)

*+ - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - +*



Thanks to everyone for the reponses!......I had no idea that there was

as much design considerations as there are.....Very enlightening!



Yankee,



No, I am not an RDP!.....I am but a lowly bldg. inspector / plans

examiner asking questions.    



*+ - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - +*


----------



## 88twin (Feb 18, 2011)

in colorado an X-ray shielding analysis is performed according to the requirements of colo. dept. of health.

based on workload, occupancy rates,use factors, and typical x-ray tube output performance.

at plan review this is a requirement i place squarely on the designer.


----------



## FredK (Feb 18, 2011)

Lead lined drywall.

http://www.radiationproducts.com/gypsum-board.htm

Outlet boxes.

http://www.radiationproducts.com/cut-outs.htm

Fun project.  Get all the info on the plans first as it beats killing the contractor in the field.


----------

